
Video: Man 'trying to take selfie with bear' mauled to death - startupflix
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/man-bear-selfie-video-mauled-death-selfies-india-odisha-asia-a8335806.html
======
mtmail
Please read the
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
again. Videos of pratfalls are off-topic.

I personally see the recent submitted "water beetle named after actor Leonardo
DiCaprio, "Railway fined for using water from toilet to make tea", "Serial
killer caught after 40 Years" similar off-topic for HN.

